# Christie Lens Connector



## KGacho (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi Everybody,
I'm sure somebody out there has had to repair a Christie ILS Zoom lens connector.
Christie said they can provide the actual connector housing itself, but as far as the actual
crimp connectors that go on the cable ends, they say they're a common crimp and
I should be able to find them easily. Problem is, they don't seem to be that easy
to find. Any insight would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 31, 2015)

I haven't replaced those, but let me see if I can find the specs and maybe get a part number for you.


----------



## LavaASU (Sep 5, 2015)

KGacho said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I'm sure somebody out there has had to repair a Christie ILS Zoom lens connector.
> Christie said they can provide the actual connector housing itself, but as far as the actual
> crimp connectors that go on the cable ends, they say they're a common crimp and
> ...



Is it like electrical crimps or is it a flavor of mini-molex connector? The Barcos and Panasonics use a mini-molex (one of the million and 1 varieties of it) connector that goes into the back of the lens connector.


----------



## KGacho (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks for your replies.
A colleague managed to track it down. We were side by side cyber-sleuthing, referencing little letters
and numbers on the connector itself, and he found it. The connector is a 'drawer' connector made
by JST manufacturing. Christie actually sent us the connector, but were unable to provide the crimps
for the wires that go inside it. The crimps are also manufactured by JST and are unique to that 
connector. The annoying thing is that Christie would have us replace the entire motor assembly at a cost
of several hundred dollars, when all we need is a couple of crimps that would cost pennies plus
several dollars for shipping.
Yes, there are a million and 1 varieties of connector. Such is our lot in this industry.


----------



## KGacho (Mar 18, 2016)

It's been a while, but I felt it worth noting that I found a distributor for the manufacturer (JST) that makes
the Christie lens connectors in San Jose. I am based in South San Francisco. 
I contacted the distributor and a rep happened to be visiting a client near us and he actually brought us
"samples" of the pins AND connectors, much more than we needed, AT NO COST!!
It pays to keep digging
Christie Projector


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 20, 2016)

Good job!


----------

